

6 Reasons Why You Might Switch from Sublime to Atom - taha-sh
http://taha-sh.com/blog/6-reasons-why-you-might-switch-from-sublime-to-atom

======
willstepp
The deal breaker for me is always how sluggish these free, open source editors
are (Atom, Brackets, Light Table). I would love to move away from a paid,
closed-source tool but these just aren't as fast and therefore not acceptable
to me. Close doesn't cut it for something I use ~8 hours a day.

